# Colnago Ibex 1996 1997



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

I was doing a little research today on a Colnago Ibex since I just pick up a fork on ebay for one. There seems to be very little information here on them so I'll post some pictures I found on Retrobike of one.

http://www.retrobike.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=474860&sid=cc67f39fdf6c05d1c43c40b1933beb05

I really do like the look of the rigid fork on the bike.

This is not my bike , just thought this looked a little interesting.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

A Colnago fork that I picked up today out of Germany. the add said late 90's with a A to C of 410mm My guess is that it's a Ibex fork.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yup, sure looks like it*

Nice fork.
Kinda heavy
And definately "rigid"


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I did the bottom half of that fork. Nice dropouts.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's a photo of one I had


----------



## safariofthemind (Oct 27, 2010)

Those are beauties. Thanks for sharing. 

Has it been hard getting them back up to snuff?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

wow, now i want a Colnago mtn bike
i was just looking at this one http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/260230/cat/1092
check out the saddle on that badboy! love it


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

klasse said:


> wow, now i want a Colnago mtn bike
> i was just looking at this one https://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/260230/cat/1092
> check out the saddle on that badboy! love it


I love the crimped-tube frame on that bike, just like the Master light road frames.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's f&$(ing gorgeous.



Shayne said:


> Here's a photo of one I had


----------



## bgblue1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

sorry to bring up an old thread but does anyone have any more information the master ibex? there is one for sale locally and i was wondering what these things are worth? how are they to ride?


----------

